# I wanna look like this guy



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Ignore the tap that guy caption! I want to use this guy's body as inspiration and motivation for me to get off my *** and work out. I have dumbbells and a bench and a swiss ball. Anyone got any tips for me?


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Do 4 sets of 8 to 10 repetitions with weights that feel heavy enough for you. Remember to do each repetition slowly with a wide range of motion.

Eat stuff with lots of protein when you are done.


His ab's are weird though, seems like he was only doing crunches because he's got a nice 4-pack and absolutely nothing after.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like that look, it's too beefy, I wouldn't really want to have muscles like that, I would prefer to just be lean without the muscles


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ganmo said:


> Ignore the tap that guy caption! I want to use this guy's body as inspiration and motivation for me to get off my *** and work out. I have dumbbells and a bench and a swiss ball. Anyone got any tips for me?


He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich. 

Skinny looks good on women - not dudes.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 9, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich.
> 
> Skinny looks good on women - not dudes.


You think he's.. skinny?? Wow I've known some skinny guys and none of them looked like that. He looks pretty pumped to me.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich.
> 
> Skinny looks good on women - not dudes.


he isnt skinny, he is pretty built..................;s


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> he isnt skinny, he is pretty built..................;s


Turn him around, betcha he doesn't have a butt :no Too skinny from the waste down, but then again all the guys I know drink beer.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

He's a tall guy. he has a nice chest and abs but it's strange he doesn't have bigger shoulders.

I'm just saying usually if you have a big chest you have big shoulders too because all the lifts that target the chest also target the shoulders maybe that guy didn't build his muscles in the gym maybe it's genetics


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> Turn him around, betcha he doesn't have a butt :no Too skinny from the waste down, but then again all the guys I know drink beer.


let me guess, Alberta right

sigh........sigh


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> let me guess, Alberta right
> 
> sigh........sigh


No, closer to you!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich.
> 
> Skinny looks good on women - not dudes.


:no

Some guys have a more slender frame, but he's done a whole lot of work to pack a whole bunch of muscle onto to it. He's earned the right not to be judged by shallow people like you.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> No, closer to you!


argh hamilton, i knew it.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> :no
> 
> Some guys have a more slender frame, but he's done a whole lot of work to pack a whole bunch of muscle onto to it. He's earned the right not to be judged by shallow people like you.


You are SO right, what's his number, I should apologize in person.


----------



## ThISme (Aug 3, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich.
> 
> *Skinny looks good on women* - not dudes.


Says who?? Hollywood? There are plenty of women who aren't Hollywood skinny that are attractive. Obviously everyone has their body type preference. Some guys have small frames, and other bigger and in between. Same with women, some are naturally skinny and others bigger.

If you like bigger men, that's perfectly fine but just like women there are many types of men. Which is fine, cause the world would be a boring place if we were all the same.

To the OP, just work with what you have, don't put unrealistic goals cause then you get discourage and give up easily. You might be ambitious at first but if you set yourself too high too soon you will more than likely give up. Best of luck! eat right and exercise.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> He's too skinny! Someone, throw him a sandwich.
> 
> Skinny looks good on women - not dudes.





Becca333 said:


> Turn him around, betcha he doesn't have a butt :no Too skinny from the waste down, but then again all the guys I know drink beer.





Becca333 said:


> You are SO right, what's his number, I should apologize in person.


Haha. That's so funny. This guy worked for years to get that perfect body and you're just going to trash his worth as a person and his manhood in a single glib remark. He probably doesn't even care. You just want to feel better about your body issues by putting someone else down. I really doubt he would look twice at someone like you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ganmo said:


> Ignore the tap that guy caption! I want to use this guy's body as inspiration and motivation for me to get off my *** and work out. I have dumbbells and a bench and a swiss ball. Anyone got any tips for me?


Forget working out at home. It's too depressing and there are too many distractions. Join a gym.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

His body seems achievable if you have your diet and workouts in check. I would say 2-3 years. Also depends on how your body looks now and how high your bodyfat level is.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

arnie said:


> Haha. That's so funny. This guy worked for years to get that perfect body and you're just going to trash his worth as a person and his manhood in a single glib remark. He probably doesn't even care. You just want to feel better about your body issues by putting someone else down. I really doubt he would look twice at someone like you.


That's pretty harsh...People are making observations about some random picture of a guy and you're taking a personal shot at a member of this support group. WTF?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Haha. That's so funny. This guy worked for years to get that perfect body and you're just going to trash his worth as a person and his manhood in a single glib remark. He probably doesn't even care. You just want to feel better about your body issues by putting someone else down. I really doubt he would look twice at someone like you.


I bet it was a ****ing joke dude. Relax a bit.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

>


I'm bookmarking this page... and saving that photo to my computer... and making it my screensaver... _totally_ just to use it as inspiration...


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> Haha. That's so funny. This guy worked for years to get that perfect body and you're just going to trash his worth as a person and his manhood in a single glib remark. He probably doesn't even care. You just want to feel better about your body issues by putting someone else down. I really doubt he would look twice at someone like you.


Yah...if they are this critical about this basically perfect figure of male fitness I wonder what you would say about me or some of the others on this board. :um


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

He looks better than 99 % of the guys. But just to be anal: his knees are too bony and his pecs are too longish. My idea of a perfect physique if there's such a thing and I'm not talking about the lion is thumbnail below. And if we're going to be really picky, he's got be hung like a stallion.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kon said:


> He looks better than 99.9% of the guys. But just to be anal: his knees are too bony and his pecs are too longish. My idea of a perfect physique if there's such a thing and I'm not talking about the lion is thumbnail below. And if we're going to be really picky, he's got be hung like a stallion.


That guy has some really big traps, lol. IDK if I should be working on mine, they just look weird to me if they get too big. Plus, when I flex mine, my left one goes up but the right one doesn't budge. :stu


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but guys who constantly discuss bodybuilding sound kind of feminine.


He's hot


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

SHaFeDuDe said:


> Well first of you gotta determine what your body type is. Basically all human body types can be generally categorized in to three categories.
> 
> 1) Ectomorph
> 2) Mesomorph
> ...


You have look at your body genetics and get the best out of it.
Not easy at all.
But You'll learn what is the best for you.
I know I can't look like the Hulk ever cause it's not my body type but maybe kinda like spiderman right?:yes


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

From what I understand height makes a difference on how easy it is to fill out your body, and diet is also incredibly important to get right.

Have you guys ever noticed how some people just look big? Like they're not particularly muscular or fat, but their bone structure just makes them look big, such as broad shoulders, wide torso and maybe a big head. Same with looking small as well. Is it all about the bone structure? (Sorry if it's a boring question, I'm just interested in proportions for some odd reason)


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I already have that dude's muscle mass, probably more. I don't go walking the beaches having my picture taken though. More strength and survival goals. i.e. want to reach the max weights of the machines at my gym. Best advice. Just keep going to the gym, ignore the crap around you, 3 to 5 times a week and reps to exhaustion all the time. 

Agreed the guy is kind of disproportioned from the waist down compared to his upper body. Almost looks photoshopped.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol ugly


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

You want to look like that?

Get off the computer and get to the gym


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say no to that guy. 
Unless he's an asshat, for me that obliterates the initial attraction. 

I would like a personal trainer for his expertise in what's ideal for my specific body, and to keep my motivation up (I'm inconsistent with self-motivation). This is pure fantasy at this time.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love how the OP is asking for tips and everyone is only inspecting that guy's body. Like "Brah, look at his traps, you don't want to look like that."


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

nutrition is the core thing you need to control, what you eat is what is going to build your body.


@SHaFeDuDe , those dudes without lifting. they use there body weight and a lot of tension on there muscles. just look at gymnastics there fukcing huge bc you need to "control" all muscle parts to do some kind of exercise.


i have this home pull up bar (iron gym bought for 10 euro), and i tell you it fukcing works !!!
but i started low reps bc i never done it but after a few weeks by back muscles my schoulders chest became all bigger. my t-shirt began to tighten on me.
only thing is i don't know nothing about nutrition stuff.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm sorry to say this, but you probably will never look exactly like that guy OP. Cause you're not him. A lot of people always bring up the fact that if you work out long and hard enough, absolutely regardless of your body type, you can eventually look a certain way. But the truth is, some people have naturally slender, bony builds that are not conducive to any significant muscle gain. Sure this guy's pretty slender, but he has the right build. 

If you do work out enough though, I'm sure you could look like him, just in your own way lol.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol people on this site are more obsessed with looks than those douchbags on facebook


----------



## kino (Nov 18, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but you probably will never look exactly like that guy OP. Cause you're not him. A lot of people always bring up the fact that if you work out long and hard enough, absolutely regardless of your body type, you can eventually look a certain way. But the truth is, some people have naturally slender, bony builds that are not conducive to any significant muscle gain. Sure this guy's pretty slender, but he has the right build.
> 
> If you do work out enough though, I'm sure you could look like him, just in your own way lol.


lies lies accv93, i will work out really hard everyday and will look like who ever i want. its the rules... now post a picture so i can steal your life:boogie

haha see you in chat dude!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Barette said:


> I love how the OP is asking for tips and everyone is only inspecting that guy's body. Like "Brah, look at his traps, you don't want to look like that."


Almost everyone is insecure about their physical appearance especially on this site. Not a big surprise. By being a bit critical we make ourselves feel just a bit better. I think that's a good thing to counter all the advertising that is geared to make us think we are a pile of crap. Having said that, there is no way an average guy can look like this guy regardless of training or diet. It's unrealistic as some posters mentioned. Muscle length, bone mass/proportion, limb length, height, etc. are mostly genetic. Diet and strength training can give one a more aestetically-pleasing physique but only within one's genetically-given proportion/limitations.


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

While I do want to be skinny like him, I don't want to be all that muscle bound.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

SHaFeDuDe said:


> It doesn't matter how bad your genetics are, if you work hard enough you can be as big or as strong as you want.


That's simply not true.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

To the OP if you want some tips go on a dedicated muscle building forum or alike. More knowledgeable people on there to give you some decent advice rather than moan about the pic you posted lol.

If thats how you want to look than good luck to you and hope you get there one day. Everyone has different taste with regards to physique so pointless imo people stating how you like/dislike a certain body size, why mention it in this context?


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

genetics? doesnt matter. tren hard and profit.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kon said:


> That's simply not true.


I guess he means in theory, not in a practical or realistic sense.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but guys who constantly discuss bodybuilding sound kind of feminine. Just live healthy and exercise, but stop obsessing about your chest or 4/6/8 pack, shoulders or whatever.
> 
> Only females and Americans are so obsessed about their bodies.


um no, guys too.

I wouldn't use the guy the OP posted as a reference, but bodybuilding is not about being feminine, sorry but hair is gross on anyone skinny/fat guy or girl.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but guys who constantly discuss bodybuilding sound kind of feminine. Just live healthy and exercise, but stop obsessing about your chest or 4/6/8 pack, shoulders or whatever.
> 
> Only females and Americans are so obsessed about their bodies.


I don't mean to be rude but people in Isreal are probably to busy destroying homes on the west bank to workout :roll


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

Let's be honest and try to set the record straight for 'reasonable and sensible' people, you don't have a be a woman to know that that guy has physical appeal. We can all recognize good looks regardless of our own gender, and the truth is he is more in shape than probably 99% of us guys (def more in shape than I am), so it's OK for people to nitpick about small imperfections (we all have um) but to say that he is skinnier or discuss only what's wrong with him goes against reality. For those of you who don't know, know that 60% of Americans are overweight or obese. Although I am happy with the kind of person I am and what I look like, if I looked like him I definitely wouldn't have any complaints...

On to the question now. The way to look like that is to adjust three things in your life:

1) Exercise
2) Diet
3) Sleep

You need to have the right balance of all three. It will be easier to see massive gains when you first exercise, but after a while you will plateau. It's important to adjust your exercise so your body is forced to adapt to a variety of situations. Don't do the same thing over and over again, change the intensity, the weight amount, etc. Also try to have fun so it's not a 'chore' - it will go by a lot faster. Find a workout buddy too.

Diet is just as important (if not more) than exercise. Stay away from saturated fats and eat foods high in protein; eggs are great (if you don't have high cholesterol), beans, nuts, etc. If you eat meat, healthier meats are chicken, fish (think salmon). Beef isn't as healthy. 

My doctor says that everyone should get at least 6.5 hrs of sleep a day. I personally like my full 8 hrs. Some people also like to keep a blog of things to track progress and share their inspiration with others.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

DaveCan said:


> You know absolutely nothing about what your talking about, or even know how to spell Israel.. And the places that they do destroy in defense are not done by using children as shields, oppressing women, or suicide bombing in the name of their God.. Think about that if you can?


I think it's funny that a guy would take a shot at Americans when America was attacked on 9/11 because of its support for Isreal. So 5000 "feminine" Americans have been killed in Iraq and Afghanistan becuase of it's support for his country.

I don't know what I'm talking about???I went to school with a girl who was run over and killed by an Israely bulldozer when she stood in front of a home about to be demolished. So you don't know what you're talking about Pal.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Just say that guy is you. Problem solved.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

ryobi said:


> I think it's funny that a guy would take a shot at Americans when America was attacked on 9/11 because of its support for Isreal. So 5000 "feminine" Americans have been killed in Iraq and Afghanistan becuase of it's support for his country.
> 
> I don't know what I'm talking about???I went to school with a girl who was run over and killed by an Israely bulldozer when she stood in front of a home about to be demolished. So you don't know what you're talking about Pal.


people still think 9/11 was done by some muslims from caves?.Brainwashed americans....


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

DaveCan said:


> You know absolutely nothing about what your talking about, or even know how to spell Israel.. And the places that they do destroy in defense are not done by using children as shields, oppressing women, or suicide bombing in the name of their God.. Think about that if you can?
> 
> To the OP.. Wanting to get in shape is always a good thing, and having inspiration as you have gotten from that pic is okay too.. My advice is instead of joining a gym as many do, is rather join a martial art or boxing etc.. You get an excellent work out just as good or better than a gym, but learn a skill at the same time instead of just basic gym routine.. It also will help with anxiety and depression etc, you interact, learn trust and respect, and get the bod in great shape.. I would suggest looking up Krav Maga and giving it a try.. I've been doing it a good while now and love the no nonsense approach of it, and not wasting time having to learn Kata's and Forms as such as with Karate and Kung Fu.... It's a great workout, excellent reality based martial art and so much better than just a gym.. You could look alike to the man in the pic but be able to kick his *** if you had to also, win win situation. Hope that helps


self-defense right :roll you white have history if it about stealing other mans land.

Indians, Aboriginals , South-Africa , Palestine.

but no you have the right to do that right .... :roll white Zionist crackers.

who told you about children used as shield , let me guess CNN or FOX with corrupt news source did you get it from ?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Sleeper92 said:


> people still think 9/11 was done by some muslims from caves?.Brainwashed americans....


that just shows how messed up they are in there mind , they know but they are afraid to talk.
they see the government as a father figure , and a "father" wont kill its own citizen.

citizens are statistics/numbers nothing more.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

How does a slightly homoerotic thread about bodybuilding turn into a thread about conspiracy theories? oh internet u so silly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but guys who constantly discuss bodybuilding sound kind of feminine. Just live healthy and exercise, but stop obsessing about your chest or 4/6/8 pack, shoulders or whatever.
> 
> Only females and Americans are so obsessed about their bodies.


Until it got colder, I was running 40km a week. I was lean. I could probably use some more arm muscle, but I am going for fitness, not bulk.
I have Paxil fat, too. :roll


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

forex said:


> that just shows how messed up they are in there mind , they know but they are afraid to talk.
> they see the government as a father figure , and a "father" wont kill its own citizen.
> 
> citizens are statistics/numbers nothing more.


they still think terrorists hang at the docks and scream alah akbuar....I mean my favorite tv show is 24 but god to still think that muslims are like that is insane....


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

GD8 said:


> How does a slightly homoerotic thread about bodybuilding turn into a thread about conspiracy theories? oh internet u so silly


it turns to conspiracy theory cause there is always some american who still thinks 9/11 was bin laden


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

DaveCan said:


> All this off topic started because of remark of post #48 that I shouldn't have responded too or fed into, and it seems to have grown from there.. I think we should self moderate and give the OP his topic back out of respect and stick to those opinions.. For my part I'm sorry OP..
> 
> Nutrition and working out is key, you choose your path to get there, I've already stated mine


Typical

Just Like Clockwork :roll


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

DaveCan said:


> Yep lots of haters.. To think if Israel was to just disappear as so many in the world want, that it would solve the problems of all the religious nuts that want their god to be worshiped and declared is just plain silly.. The extremists in Islam have already declared a war against all so called infidels, not just Jews or Israel.. They want Jews annihilated much like Hitler and the rest must convert or die.. When's the last time an Israeli declared war on all peoples to convert to Judaism or die?
> 
> Anyhow had to respond to that ignorant nonsense, sorry OP for the off topic statements ..


religous nut??? I'm a secular humanist. I'm agnostic. I'm not religous. I just call it as I see it bub


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

DaveCan said:


> Yep lots of haters.. To think if Israel was to just disappear as so many in the world want, that it would solve the problems of all the religious nuts that want their god to be worshiped and declared is just plain silly.. The extremists in Islam have already declared a war against all so called infidels, not just Jews or Israel.. They want Jews annihilated much like Hitler and the rest must convert or die.. When's the last time an Israeli declared war on all peoples to convert to Judaism or die?
> 
> Anyhow had to respond to that ignorant nonsense, sorry OP for the off topic statements ..





Hadron said:


> Oh so now i'm supposed to kiss every american's *** just because they support us. And i'm sure the USA does it out of the goodness of its heart. There are no interests involved whatsoever.:roll
> 
> Also, Al qaeda wants you and every other person on this earth to turn into a muslim or die. They didn't attack the us just because of Israel.
> 
> ...


:duck:duelopcornopcorn



DaveCan said:


> Yep lots of haters.. To think if Israel was to just disappear as so many in the world want, that it would solve the problems of all the religious nuts that want their god to be worshiped and declared is just plain silly.. The extremists in Islam have already declared a war against all so called infidels, not just Jews or Israel.. They want Jews annihilated much like Hitler and the rest must convert or die.. When's the last time an Israeli declared war on all peoples to convert to Judaism or die?
> 
> Anyhow had to respond to that ignorant nonsense, sorry OP for the off topic statements ..


ask Jesus and his followers!

====

We're talking about Muscles! not wars!:sus


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

kino said:


> lies lies accv93, i will work out really hard everyday and will look like who ever i want. its the rules... now post a picture so i can steal your life:boogie
> 
> haha see you in chat dude!


haha. Kino, I must say it wouldn't be much of an accomplishemnt to look like me...  unless of course you're 250 pounds. lol. I used to work out in high school, but now I don't exercise. I've been thin most of my life though.

Ya see ya bud.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GD8 said:


> How does a slightly homoerotic thread about bodybuilding turn into a thread about conspiracy theories? oh internet u so silly


OMG I am literally dying of laughter right now. :haha


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

I just want to know where I can buy those swimming trunks.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

chickenfett said:


> I just want to know where I can buy those swimming trunks.


ROTFLMFAO!!! A true fashionista!!! :yes


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> :duck:duelopcornopcorn


Holy crap those are the greatest emoticons ever!
Also, you shouldn't want to "look" like somebody. Look like yourself. If you want to set benchmarks for bodybuilding, that's fine, but understand that your body is different from everybody else's. Also, be very aware that many of these "built" and "fit" guys in magazines are not doing it without some kind of, shall we say, help. I am not saying that all built people are, but MOST of the ones in the magizines are.
But, in terms of his body, he looks like he focuses on his lats and obliques, not so much with short training but with weights. Works on things like lat pulldowns. Also, for his mid-section, do not just concentrate on the abs, but focus more on the obliques. Importantly, do not go for weight and reps. Do your best to do the reps as slowly as you can against gravity. That, imo, is the best way to build lean muscle.
But, seriously, don't "try to look like somebody". You never know what that person does or doesn't do to look that way.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Becca333 said:


> ROTFLMFAO!!! A true fashionista!!! :yes


I'm happy somebody has finally seen my talent for fashion. Thank you.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

arnie said:


> OMG I am literally dying of laughter right now. :haha


someone call 911


----------

